# Trane XE90 furnace turns on kicks off.



## oakraiderz (Dec 11, 2012)

My Trane xe90 furnace Cycles on, gas turns on then it cuts off. It does this several times before it stays on. I think Im getting 7 flashes for a gas valve circuit error. What can I do?


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like a bad sensor valve, misreading an active burner flame and going through its shut-off sequence to keep the house from being lifted off the foundation.  Maybe some furnace guys will be here shortly with some specifics, as I'm just guessing.

Nothing stops a Trane, unless there's a good reason for it.


----------

